# [SOLVED] Macbook pro 15.4 &quot; running but screen is black ?? please help ??



## bindudhindsa

Notebook : Mac book pro 15.4" 
Problem : Notebook running but screen is black, cant hear any chime sound in the beginning too, 

I can see and hear my notebook is running, charger light is green or orange sometimes ( i don't know what's the difference) 

Fixes i have tried so far 

1 ) i have tried resetting notebook by taking power cord and battery out and pushed the power button for 15-20 seconds 

2) i have tried removing and reseating battery when notebook was running 

3) i have tried reseating ram sticks, tried with just one stick of ram 

4) pressed option+command+p+r at same time at startup (somebody suggested on mac forums on internet) 

Could anybody please suggest me anything else


----------



## sinclair_tm

*Re: Macbook pro 15.4 " running but screen is black ?? please help ??*

The green light means there is power, the orange light means it's charging the battery.
What worries me is that you don't hear a chime. Even when you have something plugged into the headphone port, it should still chime. That chime tells you it has passed the hardware self test. No chime means there there something wrong with the motherboard, RAM or CPU. I hate to say it, but you need to take it to Apple at this point.


----------



## bindudhindsa

*Re: Macbook pro 15.4 " running but screen is black ?? please help ??*

Thanks Sinclair, i was reading one article about the free repair of Apple macbook pro according to this link 

MacBook Pro: Distorted video or no video issues

What to look for:

Distorted or scrambled video on the computer screen
No video on the computer screen (or external display) even though the computer is on
Specific products affected:

MacBook Pro 15-inch and 17-inch models with NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT graphics processors
MacBook Pro (17-Inch, 2.4GHz)
MacBook Pro (15-Inch, 2.4/2.2GHz)
MacBook Pro (Early 2008)
These computers were manufactured between approximately May 2007 and September 2008

i am not sure if its still valid, but i guess its worth a try 

Do you know anything about this issue .. i dont know about the graphic processor in my notebook .. do u know anyway i can figure that out with serial number under battery ? 

Thanks for your help anyways


----------



## sinclair_tm

*Re: Macbook pro 15.4 " running but screen is black ?? please help ??*

I'm not knowledgeable about that issue, so I can't be of help.


----------



## bindudhindsa

*Re: Macbook pro 15.4 " running but screen is black ?? please help ??*

No problem , i am sending it to Apple now , if anything comes up i will share in here , might be helpful for other members


----------



## zoomber

*Re: Macbook pro 15.4 " running but screen is black ?? please help ??*

Not saying you didn't know this, but maybe you just forgot or something, but did you make sure your brightness / sound is not on 0 and mute?

could also try plugging computer into external display like desktop monitor or television that supports vga and see if you see a screen


----------



## bindudhindsa

*Re: Macbook pro 15.4 " running but screen is black ?? please help ??*

Thanks Zoomber for your suggestion , that was the first thing i tried , set it with external monitor .. but still showing same problem , anyways i am in discussion with my local apple service centre and hopefully will get some good result !!! keeping my fingers crossed !!!!


----------



## bindudhindsa

*Re: Macbook pro 15.4 " running but screen is black ?? please help ??*

Just wanna mention here so i contacted Apple and they did all the motherboard repair for free, my system is working fine now and i did't have to pay single penny for it. Just wanted to share my experience so that other people can get some benefit from it too. 
Thanks for your help Sinclair !! Thanks for staying with me so far .. I am marking this thread as solved and closing it ..


----------



## Bobina

Hi, I'm just curious... I'm going thru the same problem and I did the Pram restart Command+alt+p+r, and I was able to hear 4 chimes including the screen blinking, but it didn't do anything... It just went back to the screen (grey) with the apple logo and rotating circle... What does that mean? And I even tried starting with holding alt down until I see this little hard drive pic with my name underneath it.... Please help me?! ;0(


----------



## sinclair_tm

*Re: [SOLVED] Macbook pro 15.4 &quot; running but screen is black ?? please help ??*

You really should start a new thread, with a link to this thread.

The picture you posted is what you should see holding down the option key. Click the arrow under the disk icon, then the straight arrow on the side of the screen to boot from that disk. Does it work now?


----------



## Bobina

Yes.... I already tried pressing it keeps loading but all it does is stay at the same screen and after a couple of min it turns off... Really all I want is to recover my photos...


----------



## sinclair_tm

*Re: [SOLVED] Macbook pro 15.4 &quot; running but screen is black ?? please help ??*

You may have to remove the hard drive and put it in an external enclosure and plug it into another Mac to get your files. Have you tried booting from the OS X install DVD?


----------

